
Medicine reduces Covid-19 fatality rate by 80 percent - johanvts
https://politiken.dk/forbrugogliv/sundhedogmotion/art7788519/Medicin-reducerer-coronad%C3%B8d-med-80-procent
======
johanvts
Reported by major Danish newspaper, but I don't see it on any international
news sites yet.

